# Flickering ignition light



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Howdy all,
We're off for our first adventure in Boris tomorrow and the hubby is a little bit concerned that the ignition light seems to be flickering when Boris is started up. 
Anyone know if this is normal or not or indicative that something bad is about to happen 8O 
Cheers and Happy New Year!!
Kay


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kay,

No it's not normal 

I'd first check the tightness and condition of the vehicle battery terminals, and if that didn't cure it I'd look for the alternator sensing wire, especially if it has been tapped into by a nasty Scotchlock connector to power the split-charge relay. These corrode and go intermittent.

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If that fails then your alternator is on its way out and your batteries are not being charged.

Trevor


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, the ignition warning comes on with my 1992 B544 on start up, as soon as I blip the throttle it goes out and stays out.

It has done this since I bought the van in 2007, we have done over 10k kms since with no battery issues, so as long as the light goes out soon after starting don't worry.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*fliickerig ignition light*

depending on what speed your engine ticks over at then it should be on at start up but go out on throttle you can do a quick test with your on board hymer insttroments bat 1 on tickover should read 12.7 touch the throttle and should go up to13.7 if not your alt is not charging check all the wires had mine renewed 2 years ago a pig to do because of the position in relation to the engine and exhaurst pipe


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*flickering ignition light*

I don't want to be a stick-in-the-mud, but this does sound rather as if the brushes in the alternator are just about worn to their limits. These are two little spring loaded sticks of carbon that feed battery voltage into the rotor windings of the alternator. The battery voltage is used to cause the rotor to effectively become an electro-magnet. The rotation of the magnetised rotor in the stator windings gives the electrical energy output for battery charging. I don't know what the mileage of your bus is, but one could expect about 80,000 miles or so from these gizmo's under regular operation. Having said that, the extra load from split charging of two batteries and irregular motorhome type use as opposed to 'white van man' operation might well increase the wear.

The previous advice to check the security of the thin wire going to the back of the alternator is sensible because an iffy connection will give a similar symptom and of course it's an easy fix. This wire is the one that feeds battery voltage in to allow the alternator to sense the voltage and regulate itself for output.

With some alternators it's possible to buy a new brush pack, but these are often rather pricey for what they are, costing about 60% or more of the price of a complete exchange alternator.

An exchange alternator from a motor factors will also come with a modest guarantee. Replacing it is a fairly straightforward if knuckle bruising job. Access to the nuts and bolts is the worst part of the job, closely followed by adjusting the belt tension.

If it was me going away in the cold, dark winter, assuming that all the wiring connections are clean and tight, I would give some thought to replacing the alternator.

Hope this helps,

Eribiste


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

if you are running a number of batteries it maybe that the alternator needs uprating. i would check at the battery that it is being charged - multimeter and if so don't worry on this trip, but get it looked at when you get back. a friend who has an imported 4x4 couldn't get an alternator at the correct rating so got one for a different model, the ign. light glows slightly but the battery is being charged and he hasn't had any problems over the past year.
hope this helps.
cheers
simon


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice!
We'll not worry this time but will investigate when we get back.
We're off to Graig Wen, Arthog near Dolgellau. Anyone been?
Can't wait
Happy New Year
x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not been to the site as this is our territory but the area is nice.

There is an organic farm on the left just before the campsite.
The sausages and chops are fantastic - stock up!

The walk across the Mawddach bridge into Barmouth/Y Bermo is spectacular.
Nice cafes there for a spot of lunch.

Dolgellau has some outdoorsy shops.

I work at the Leisure Centre in Tywyn so if you fancy a swim, we have a MH friendly car park. 
I am campaigning for part of it to become an overnight aire. 

Aberdyfi is worth a visit - park in the CP opposite the petrol station.

Bruce aka pippin


----------



## 116424 (Sep 7, 2008)

thegreatpan said:


> Hi, the ignition warning comes on with my 1992 B544 on start up, as soon as I blip the throttle it goes out and stays out.
> 
> It has done this since I bought the van in 2007, we have done over 10k kms since with no battery issues, so as long as the light goes out soon after starting don't worry.


Our 1990 55 does exactly the same (2.5 td). Never caused any problems.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*answer to batt light*

it could be possible , 
hymer merc have a relay that only kicks in when you pick up you rev, to check this out , find you relays , have some close by ear ! start you camper as normal you will see red light flisker now listen closely pick up your revs asnorm , listen close you will hear a click in one of the relays this when the relays open a ciruit to charge , this is normal . my hymer and all the others i have had act as yours do and it is normal practise , but it is worth going to you garage and asking some have the charge rate ect tested , do not tell them some thing is wrong , they will assume you do have some thing wrong and they could invent yes mr you have a problem , 
personelly i would say you do not have a problem at all , but know your vehicle ,
have fun , live long , all the best , 
denton.


----------

